# Plant ID



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Eupatorium (boneset)


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you my bees are loving it


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

First cousin to, and coming on after, the other common Eupatorium sp., Joe-Pye weed, with it's dusky pink flowers.

Enj.


----------

